# Rainy Saturday.



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Checking my buddies Honda 828. Two belts and a auger bearing. Not bad for a 20 year old machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DON'T worry it is raining here in DUMPWATER, MN as well in the great white north.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tinter, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice looking machine.
How hard was it to remove the auger/bucket?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I feel your rain, most of the day I've been feeling it matter of fact 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and that looks hardly used. It helps that all it takes are 6 bolts, and the entire auger/impeller assembly slides right out. 

Now is a great time to kill any corrosion that might be present.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It's in amazing shape for its age. He sprays it all over with wd-40 at the end of each season. Very easy to come apart. Just hoping my 928 tcd comes apart as easily when the time comes. I'm big on preventive measures so it should hopefully will never be an issue.


----------

